# Devils Lake Fishing Report 2/5



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing on Devils Lake continues to remain good to excellent. Anglers 
are reporting nice catches of 14-20" fish with some larger fish mixed in. The 
better spots continue to be the area from the Towers to Bud Bay to Old Mil to 
the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, Doc Hagens, Mission Bay along the old railroad bed 
or the gravel pits, the Acorn Ridge/Stromme Addition area, and in the Flats the 
Patience Point, Howard Farm, and Minnewaukan sewer ponds area. Buckshot 
rattlespoons, jigging raps, and nils masters tipped with a minnow head have 
been working well as have sonars and chubby darters. The best times are early 
morning and just before dusk. Perch fishing's picked up a little bit, but 
still remains quite slow. A few people here and there will do fair, but it's 
very sporadic. About the only area producing fish is the Dome House/Towers 
area. Hali's, genz worms, small raps, and hanger rigs tipped with wax worms, 
spikes, or minnow heads are your best bets. Pike fishing in the northern areas 
continues to be good. Anglers are fishing the Mauvee Coulee area near Churches 
Ferry or Lake Irving for the better catch rates. Tip-ups with smelt or herring 
are working the best. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

